# Welcher Bluray Software Player?!



## Invisible_XXI (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade am verzweifeln, denn kein Programm scheint Blurays (und DVDs) vernünftig abspielen zu können...
*Problematik*: entweder ganz leichtes (aber nerviges Ruckeln), schlechtes Bild, Abstürze oder sonst irgend ein Mist.

Um das richtige Programm zu finden, habe jetzt schon ein paar Programme in der jeweils besten Version getestet:

- PowerDVD 
- WinDVD
- Total Theater


*BS*: Win 7 Ultimate 32bit
*Treiber*: sind auf dem neuesten Stand.
*Hardware*: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3, Intel e6750, 3GB DDR2 800MHz Ram, Geforce 260 GTX, LG 47LH9000, LG Flatron L227WT, Creative Sondblaster X-fi Extreme Audio, Samsung SH-B083L, Teufel Concept E Magnum.

Für DVDs hatte ich bisher PowerDVD7 Ultra benutzt, was echt gut funktioniert hat...


Welchen Player benutzt ihr für Blurays und DVDs?
Oder woran kann es noch liegen, dass es leicht ruckelt?! Die CPI wird jedenfalls nicht beim Schauen ausgereizt,,, und der TV kann 200Hz.

Am PC kann ich allerdings nur maximal 60Hz einstellen...


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. Mai 2010)

ich benutze das Power DVD 10 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (23. Mai 2010)

Hat sonst noch jemand einen Rat für mich?


----------



## feivel (23. Mai 2010)

auf 24hz stellen....
60 sind für blu-rays nicht notwendig


----------



## Low (23. Mai 2010)

Benutze TotalMedia Theatre und es hat alle funktionen die ich brauche.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (23. Mai 2010)

und was ist mit windows und spielen? 24 hz erscheint mir irgendwie super niedrig. wobei 60 ja schon recht niedrig ist... irgendwie.

zumindest wenn ich bedenke, dass der tv 200hz kann und meine alten röhrenmonitore damals auch 120hz konnen...

ich gebe jedoch zu, dass ich bei den _Hz _ noch nie so wirklich den durchblick hatte.


----------



## feivel (23. Mai 2010)

erstell dir Profile für die verschiedenen Funktionen.
Für Blu-Ray ein FullHD mit 24 Hz fürs Zocken und Windows ein anderes.

Hab ich auch immer so gemacht. 
die TV 200Hz haben damit gar nichts zu tun, die werden nur intern vom Fernseher berechnet...du wirst  nie eine höhere als 60 einstellen können.
Abgesehen davon, ein kleines Ruckeln wie im Kino ist bei Blu-Ray durchaus gewollt.


----------



## Iceananas (23. Mai 2010)

Der Bluray hat nur 24 Bilder/Sekunde, von daher kannst du das ja durchaus versuchen. Für Spiele und andere Sachen kannst du wieder zu 60Hz umschalten. Diese 100Hz Technologie beim fernseher ist wie gesagt wieder was Anderes.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (23. Mai 2010)

wie jetzt, das ruckeln ist gewollt?!! was ist das denn für ein mist und wie werde ich das los?! ^^


----------

